# What hage wire?



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

welder15725 said:


> I am starting on a fence. I am fencing in 2 acres. My plan is to have a couple of horses and maybe a head of cattle or 2. I am looking into high tensile but have a ribbon on top of the post. My question is what gage. I was thinking 12 or 10. Any help would be greatly apperciated.


I have high tensile wire fence - it's 12 gauge. I would recommend, though, if you are putting an electric ribbon up, do two - one along the top, and one around the middle. I hate these fences, they would not have been my first choice but they were already up on the property when I purchased it. My horses were bad about leaning through the fence to graze on the other side (grass is always greener) and they were snapping wires constantly. But they almost NEVER leaned over the top of the fence (and they are tall horses), they would usually put their head between the 3rd and 4th wires and lean out (I have 5 strands) so I electrified the 3rd and 5th wires. Good luck!


----------



## welder15725 (Mar 28, 2010)

I never thought of them snapping wires. Thanks for the info.


----------



## pieinthesky (Mar 12, 2010)

Ive herd some pretty nasty things about wire fencing, but maybe because it was so thin? 

Ive read on another BB about some horses who had their legs caught and desheathed their tendons. Icky. Not something I want to find when I go out to feed my horses.


----------

